# A/C Problems



## bunnyrugs (May 11, 2007)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE standard shift. I noticed a few times that the floor on the driver's side is wet. I took the car to the mechanic and he said the A/C line was clogged but he blew it out. Last night I realized the water was back, and I have not even ran the A/C that much. What could be the problem?


----------



## CaliKush (May 14, 2007)

I've had this problem on a Jeep ZJ. Took it to a mechanic, and told me the same thing. Basically it's alot of work and they don't get much $ out of it, so they'll just "push" the clog further and it's good for about a month and then it returns. I removed the carpeting and such and drilled a hole in the floor and problem solved. Dunno if you want to try this in your maxima though.


----------

